# how to inlay with mica powder?



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a copper pen that I'm going to turn an african blackwood body for.  I also want to make a few inlay rings in the body with some copper mica powder that I have.  How do you usually do that?  Mix the powder with a two part epoxy?  CA glue?


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have turned a grove, sprinkled the mica in a small bit at a time and put ca on it, turn a bit to a empty area and do again. Check the library, I think there was a tuturial on it. Good luck.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Monty (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had luck with either placing the dry powder in the hole and drizzling thin CA on it or mixing the powder with thick CA and slathering the goo in the hole before it hardens. Gotta be quick as it will harden in about a minute. And don't get the goo on your hands or you'll have color spots on them.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jan 12, 2011)

Monty said:


> I've had luck with either placing the dry powder in the hole and drizzling thin CA on it or mixing the powder with thick CA and slathering the goo in the hole before it hardens. Gotta be quick as it will harden in about a minute. And don't get the goo on your hands or you'll have color spots on them.


 

The only question I have is, : Is goo a technical term????


----------



## srf1114 (Jan 12, 2011)

AceMrFixIt said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > I've had luck with either placing the dry powder in the hole and drizzling thin CA on it or mixing the powder with thick CA and slathering the goo in the hole before it hardens. Gotta be quick as it will harden in about a minute. And don't get the goo on your hands or you'll have color spots on them.
> ...


 

I think it is. Googone is a regsitered tradmark.


----------



## soligen (Jan 12, 2011)

I have played with the drizzle CA method. Here is one caution. Mica is so fine that it gets everywhere !! I had sparklies for days on my skin, clothes, and lathe tools, and they "contaminated" the next pen I worked on. What a MESS. The vacuum got a lot, but not all. I finally wiped everything down with paper towel and DNA, but still would see sparklies.

Mica powders will never again be opened near my lathe. Next time I try this I am planning to try embossing glitter, which I think is not so fine, and hopefully will not float everywhere.

BTW, I was using coastal scents - diamond ice white I think it was called.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2011)

srf1114 said:


> AceMrFixIt said:
> 
> 
> > Monty said:
> ...


 
Looks like an Italian pasta to me...


----------



## arioux (Jan 12, 2011)

If you go to the librairy, there is a section called Ed Davidson's video tip.  There is a video called Inlay somewhere down the page.


----------

